# Rock Shox Vivid AIR Setup Thread



## Physio (21. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen!


Hab eben mal den "Cane Creek DB Air Setup-Thread" vom geschätzen Kollegen "hömma" überflogen und dachte mir, genau so etwas könnte den Vivid AIR-Fahrern ebenfalls sehr hilfreich sein... Haben ja doch so einige den Dämpfer im Radel montiert, was man so mitkriegt... 

Ich hab das gute Stück im Helius AM und bin aktuell auf der Suche nach "DEM" Setup... Mit meiner jetzigen Einstellung bin ich nur suboptimal zufrieden...

- 87 Kg nackkisch
- MM-Tune
- 200 psi
- SAG fast 40%...
- DS offen
- ESR 3 Klicks von Anschlag "Hase"
- BSR 4 Klicks von Anschlag "Hase"

---> Trotz der 40%SAG nutz ich nich wirklich den gesamten Federweg aus... An Fahrweise und "ordentlichen" Strecken mangelt es nicht, ist alles angemessen bzw vorhanden...  An der Zugstufeneinstellung liegt es nicht, oder doch??? 

Ich wäre ganz dankbar, wenn die Vivid AIR-Fahrer mal ihr Gewicht und ihre Einstellungen in die Runde werfen könnten... Ich denke, da könnte was Produktives bei rumkommen... 


Grüße!


----------



## sluette (24. November 2012)

sag mal, sind die 40% sag gewollt? finde ich ein wenig heftig. 
ich habe den Vivid nun auch drin, habe aber noch keinen meter damit gemacht. ich habe bisher erstmal die standard einstellung gewählt, mal sehe n ob's morgen mit biken klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (24. November 2012)

Hui...da hatte der fox ja ne kurze lebenszeit
Bin echt gespannt ob der vivid längerfristig bestand hat


----------



## Physio (28. November 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> sag mal, sind die 40% sag gewollt? finde ich ein wenig heftig.
> ich habe den Vivid nun auch drin, habe aber noch keinen meter damit gemacht. ich habe bisher erstmal die standard einstellung gewählt, mal sehe n ob's morgen mit biken klappt.




Ne, die 40% Sag sind halt nicht gewollt...  Mich wundert halt, das ich, trotz des schon hohen Sags, den Federweg nicht richtig/voll nutzen kann... 
---> Biste den Vivid inzwischen mal gefahren??


----------



## sluette (28. November 2012)

Ne leider nicht, ich habe mir vorgestern noch schön Flitzkacke und Würfelhusten an Land gezogen. Bin aber heute wieder relativ fit und hoffe am WE mal auf die Karre zu kommen.


----------



## Helius-FR (6. Dezember 2012)

Habe den auch und bin auch erst einmal mit Über den Daumen Setup gefahren...


----------



## sluette (16. Dezember 2012)

So, hat zwar was gedauert, aber heute bin ich endlich mal wieder auf den Bock gekommen. Leider war de erste Ausfahrt nicht so erfreulich was den Vivid Air angeht. 
Anfangs liegt der SAG bei mir immer bei 25% und stellt sich dann mit der Zeit auf 35-40% ein. Irgendwie gibt er nicht die 100% frei. Mal sehen was ich noch einstellen kann...


----------



## pfalz (16. Dezember 2012)

Daran hast Du gedacht:

Riders often forget to equalize the positive and negative air chambers by pushing the shock into its stroke, allowing the air to pass from one to another. This is an important step when setting sag, one that will make setup difficult if it isn't done.

?


----------



## trailterror (5. Mai 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=GCsumpbKcts&desktop_uri=/watch?v=GCsumpbKcts


----------



## Mecki (10. Mai 2013)

@ Physio!
Geht mir genauso wie Dir-trotz 40% SAG und 260 PSI nutze ich nicht den kompletten Federweg. Hast Du die Lösung des Problems gefunden?
Laut eines Fachmanns kann es sein, das etwas zuviel Öl im Piggyback ist-werde versuchen das zu klären. 

Viele Grüße,
Mecki


----------



## ghostriderin12 (13. Mai 2013)

Hat sich an der Einstellfront schon was ergeben?
Ich hab einen Vivid Air erstanden und will gleich von Anfang an in die richtige Richtung gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (14. Mai 2013)

Hast du dir mein video link schon angeschaut...?


----------



## Spletti (14. Mai 2013)

dein link geht bei mir nicht trail


----------



## ghostriderin12 (14. Mai 2013)

Am Handy geht das Video. Sehr aufschlussreich, aber wie immer in englisch. Sollte doch mal wieder etwas englisch lernen


----------



## chrisle (11. Juni 2013)

Hatte überlegt meinen ccdb Air gegen einen Vivid zu tauschen. Habe keine Lust meinen Dämpfer wegzuschicken und danach immer noch nicht ausreichend fw auszunutzen. 
Aber wenn ich das hier so lese, sieht es beim Vivid ja kein Fatz besser aus. 
Schade !


----------



## Shortcourse (1. Januar 2015)

Jungs ganz ruhig, der Vivid ist auf jeden Fall besser als der Ccdb.

Hier eine PDF Datei, da steht alles drin:
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...jGJShJki19NZjBz4jp-URmA&bvm=bv.82001339,d.ZWU

Aber ich habe mit meinem Vivid Air 2014 ein anderes Problem. Ich habe von paar Tagen hier im Forum einen Vivid Air 2014 gekauft. Laut Verkäufer wurde er nie viel gefahren, da ihm die Lockoutfunktion fehlte. Dann habe ich ihn eingebaut aber er schlägt nach hinten hin aus? Also wenn ich neben dem Fahrrad stehe und in rein drücke und ihn dann ruckartig los lasse schlägt er hinten an. :/
Habe ich eine falsche Einstellung oder ist das bei dem Dämpfer einfach so? Der Dämpfer ist quasie neu und mich wundert das nun ein wenig:/

Schonmal danke für die Antworten


----------



## No_Limit88 (4. April 2015)

Hallo
Ich habe einen neuen rock shox vivid air von 2015 und das nach hinten schlagen habe ich auch was denk ich mal normal bei dem dämpfer sein sollte. 
Grüße Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shortcourse (26. April 2015)

Also ich habe einen Termin mit Flatout Suspention gemacht, die gucken sich das gute Ding mal an, Sie meinen man 
kann am Telefon nicht viel sagen, aber es kann sein das die Hauptdichtung kapput ist und somit der Dämpfer ausschlägt und nicht Progressiv wird kostet 26€

MfG


----------



## martin2012 (3. Juli 2015)

Moin! Habe mir den Vivid Air B1 2015 gekauft und fahre ihn ab nächster Woche. Tune M/M für mein V10.5 (kurzer Hub).

Hab mal die Grundeinstellungen vorgenommen und werde dann berichten wie er sich gegen den RC4 so schlägt.

Grüße


----------



## martin2012 (3. Juli 2015)

Shortcourse schrieb:


> Also ich habe einen Termin mit Flatout Suspention gemacht, die gucken sich das gute Ding mal an, Sie meinen man
> kann am Telefon nicht viel sagen, aber es kann sein das die Hauptdichtung kapput ist und somit der Dämpfer ausschlägt und nicht Progressiv wird kostet 26€
> 
> MfG



Und was war der Fehler?

Gruß


----------



## Patrick86 (4. März 2016)

??


----------

